# Irish Nationwide Merger



## roker (4 Aug 2009)

It’s a long time since anything was discussed about the Irish Nationwide.
I read in today’s paper that they could be merged with two of the banks. Does that mean that they will be bought out and we will get our windfall?


----------



## roland (4 Aug 2009)

roker said:


> It’s a long time since anything was discussed about the Irish Nationwide.
> I read in today’s paper that they could be merged with two of the banks. Does that mean that they will be bought out and we will get our windfall?


 
Windfall?  My understanding is that you would be lucky to get anything.  I expect any value you might have got has been given to property developers who cannot now afford to pay it back.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Aug 2009)

roker said:


> It’s a long time since anything was discussed about the Irish Nationwide.
> I read in today’s paper that they could be merged with two of the banks. Does that mean that they will be bought out and we will get our windfall?



The eternal optimist


----------



## shanegl (5 Aug 2009)

Bought out you say?

How much to you think they're worth these days?


----------



## spursman (6 Aug 2009)

they wont be bought out, they will be forced into a shotgun wedding with one of the larger banks with no payout whatsoever


----------



## csirl (6 Aug 2009)

How about the shareholders paying someone to take the business off their hands - wouldnt that be fairer?


----------

